

Is Google Drive safe? Is cloud safe? (My personal experience) - harrywye
http://blog.harrywye.com/post/26502677055/is-google-drive-safe-is-cloud-safe

======
inovica
I have seen this myself before, but its been when I've opened the same
document by accident twice - I use different browsers and I had opened Chrome
as well as Safari. Could it not just be something like that that has happened
here?

~~~
harrywye
Yes, I'm aware that. That's why I tried to think of scenarios where I was
possibly using my other browsers/devices with the same gmail account. But,
this is different. I just saw the same thing happening again with another
gdocs document. The message comes up "hxxxxx has opened the document" and then
some seconds later, "hxxxxx has left", while I wasn't doing anything. (If it
wasn't due to some kind of anomoly in google docs, e.g., possibly as suggested
spaghetti, then the only explanation seems somebody cracked my password,
unfortunately.)

------
spaghetti
It's a long shot but perhaps an engineer was using one of the docs for
testing? Or perhaps the notification was just sitting in some queue from hours
or days ago and was finally fired off.

~~~
harrywye
Could be. On your first note, I highly doubt that though. I worked at big
companies who provided "cloud" services and I NEVER accessed customers'
accounts. Your second explanation seems more plausible. I presume that's
possible... Unlikely, but possible.

------
johnnyo
If you are serious about the security of your Google account, you should be
using two-factor authentication. If you aren't, now would be a great time to
start.

~~~
harrywye
Thanks for your suggestion. It's like you think about getting a fire insurance
after your house is burnt down. But, definitely, I'm starting to realize I
have to pay more attention to security. This has been a surreal experience for
me to say the least...

